# Traynor TS-140, $75. Pickering



## laristotle

Traynor TS-140 Digital Guitar Amp | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## GuitarT

Gone but that's okay. I bought a TS-50 when they first came out. Second worst amp I ever owned.


----------

